# Where can I buy minnows in MD?



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone know of any bait shops in the MD/DC area that sells live minnows. The bait shop closest to me, Cheverly Sport Fair off 450 only has worms and frozen baits.

I am in College Park so I'd like to find a place relatively close to me.


----------

